# 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?



## Firehunter_93 (20. Januar 2017)

*144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage, unzwar besitze ich ein GT 72, welches meines Wissens nach Mini-DP 1.2 unterstützt und ein Asus VG 248 QE, der nen alten DP Anschluss hat. Ich frage mich jetzt ob ich die beiden Anschlüsse miteinander verbinden mit nem speziellen Kabel (gibst sowas bei Saturn), sodass ich auch 144Hz nutzen kann? Da mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit meine graka seit gestern defekt ist und ich eig noch bis Volta warten wollte, wollte ich mein Notebook solange als Ersatz verwenden.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Wo DP 1.2 drauf steht, ist auch D.P 1.2 drinne. Ob nun Mini-DP oder Maxi-DP ist dabei völlig Latte. Aber im Notebook ist nicht (immer) alles DP1.2 was wie DP1.2 aussieht ...

Ich würde allerdings kein billig-Kabel (Qualitätssicht) für viel Geld bei Saturn kaufen, sondern mir schnell ein Lindy Chromo bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

ja die Sache ist halt die, ich weiß nicht genau, ob der DP Anschluss von meinem Monitor 144Hz unterstützt, da ich sonst immer Dual Link DVI verwendet habe. Dass Mini DP 1.2 144 unterstützt, hatte ich schon vermutet. Aber du meinst, dass das geht? Ich geh sonst tdem nachher mal nach Saturn (habe noch ein Gutschein ) und schau mal, ob die so ein Kabel da haben.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Würde schon denken, dass das vom Monitor unterstützt wird. Würde da eher Probleme beim Notebook sehen. Meistens können nur 60 Hz ausgegeben werden, da die Ausgabe über die iGPU durchgeschleift wird.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Wenn Du ein vernünftiges Kabel bekommst, und das Notebook in seiner Grafik nicht irgendwie beschnitten ist, dann ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Okay, alles klar, ob es beschnitten ist, weiß ich nicht, ich hoffe es mal nicht.

Aber ich vermute mal, dass das eig gehen müsste, weil das GT 72 ja auch kein Nvidia Optimus (wegen G-Sync) unterstützt, so dass ja eig immer die dGPU das Signal ausgeben müsste oder ist das nen Irrtum? Wie kann man das am besten herausfinden. Fakt ist, dass ich zwischen der dGPU/iGPU über nen Knopf wechseln kann.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

So ich hab mir jetzt mal so ein Kabel von Lindy Chromo bei Amazon bestellt, wünscht mir Glück, dass das klappt  Weil dann würde ich mein Notebook vorerst weiterhin als Desktop Ersatz verwenden. Falls es nicht gehen sollte, werde ich es wahrscheinlich zurückschicken und mir eventuell nen normales HDMI Kabel kaufen. So ein Adapter Mini DP auf Dual Link DVI kostet ja auch mal eben ein halbes Vermögen, ziemlicher Wucherpreis in meinen Augen, von daher bin ich froh, dass mein Monitor nen DP Anschluss, hatte ich erst gar nicht mehr aufn Schirm


----------



## Firehunter_93 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Hallo Leute, wollte mich nochmal melden. Das Kabel ist mittlerweile angekommen und es klappt, zwar macht es keine 144Hz mit aber bis 135Hz läuft es ohne Probleme und naja den Unterschied sieht man nicht. Es sieht aufjedenfall super aus und ich bin froh, dass ich meinen Monitor weiterhin verwenden kann . Nur werde ich erstmal bis Volta wahrscheinlich abwarten und mir dann eine neue Graka kaufen. Die 970m sollte mir bis dahin gute Dienste leisten und reichen. Die Tatsache, dass es funktioniert liegt wohl wirklich daran, dass die iGPU nicht aktiviert ist und somit das Signal über die dGPU kommt


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

D.h. es ist auf jeden Fall ein Kabel/Kontaktproblem.
Wie lang ist Dein Lindy? Eventuell bekommst Du die volle Frequenz wenn Du ein kürzeres Kabel nimmst.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Okay mir ist gerade aufgefallen, wenn ich das Kabel in den anderen Mini DP Anschluss stecke, bekommt er 144Hz. Also läuft jetzt eig alles so wie es soll  Das Lindy Kabel ist 2m lang.


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Es geht jetzt alles?
Wie cool.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 144Hz DP auf Mini DP möglich?*

Jo jetzt habe ich nativ 144Hz  Ich finds auch richtig nice so


----------

